# Does anyone take Foreclosurepedia seriously



## NeverWinterProperties (Feb 17, 2014)

The man who writes this site is terrible, mean spirited and does not seem to know all his facts. So, I am wondering if anyone takes this man seriously?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Kudos if you are able to get past his/her venting and grammatical skills.


----------



## ALLDUCKEDUP (Dec 30, 2015)

I check it out once a week. was ripped off in the JOE HUMMEL / KPS scam.
he personaly gave me some good advice. an wrote some nice articles that got posted onto social media.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

NeverWinterProperties said:


> The man who writes this site is terrible, mean spirited and does not seem to know all his facts. So, I am wondering if anyone takes this man seriously?


Not offering an opinion, but you could say that about countless numbers of people in the media, the government or even hollywood. Very successful ones.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

*We do!!!!!!!*



NeverWinterProperties said:


> The man who writes this site is terrible, mean spirited and does not seem to know all his facts. So, I am wondering if anyone takes this man seriously?


 I can only speak for my company.
While Adam Buczek and Alitsource was running wild ripping company's off left and right only one person helped us. That man was Paul Williams from Foreclosurepedia. Eric Miller Director of thiefs Did Nothing not a thing.
Paul Did!!!!!! He did not ask us for ANY Money just the proof of our claim.
He shut down those **cking scums in 72 hours and exposed them.

Adam Buczek shut down operations in November of 2013 and had 2 company hourly workers in Philly area. He picked up there lab tops, trucks and equipment.
Adam Buczek continued to hire subs and have them perform jobs knowing he was not going to pay them till mid March 2014. Altisource and Eric Miller Knows this fact. They did NOTHING but protect Adam Buczek.

We would go to war with Paul Williams. He is not a coward and he fights back.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Kudos if you are able to get past his/her venting and grammatical skills.


Well I'll just be upfront, my grammatical skills are severely lacking. I cringe to think what those here think of my ability properly put sentences together in a coherent way to make my point come across as tho I wasn't raised in a barn. 

But then again im real.

But i do have an excuse, but the time my day is over and my work is done the Gin and Tonic has away of getting the best of me.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Lucky for you. this is the*



Zuse said:


> Well I'll just be upfront, my grammatical skills are severely lacking. I cringe to think what those here think of my ability properly put sentences together in a coherent way to make my point come across as tho I wasn't raised in a barn.
> 
> But then again im real.
> 
> But i do have an excuse, but the time my day is over and my work is done the Gin and Tonic has away of getting the best of me.



Preservation forum and not the Writing forum. content is far more important than grammar. At least you don't write the 500 word single run on sentences.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol. I think it's when you take the ranting and just plum venomous message along with the grammatical errors just makes them unprofessional.. All the while trying to present a professional image. 

My father was probably one of the smartest men I knew. Mensa member but couldn't spell worth a darn. Spell check was my fathers best friend 

For me I envision a "wild man" yelling while spit is just flying to a crowd of 2. 

 Just my humorous and uneducated opinion


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> For me I envision a "wild man" yelling while spit is just flying to a crowd of 2.


Quote of the day! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

I always envision Woody Harrelson in the movie 2012


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

How is it that people in this industry see shadows that aren't there yet can't see that which is blatantly obvious?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> How is it that people in this industry see shadows that aren't there yet can't see that which is blatantly obvious?



Agreed.


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

*Smart Guy....kinda*

I think he's a good guy, however, has he ever heard of spell check? It's hard to take someone seriously when they can't spell.

Heck, I can barley right my name and tie my shoes.


----------



## AlexPascual (Dec 2, 2015)

Where do I find the link to some of the guy's posts/articles?

Regards,
Alex
http://basementfinishpros.com/


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

AlexPascual said:


> Where do I find the link to some of the guy's posts/articles?
> 
> Regards,
> Alex
> http://basementfinishpros.com/


http://foreclosurepedia.org/#gsc.tab=0


----------



## Larry Keesler (May 26, 2021)

NeverWinterProperties said:


> The man who writes this site is terrible, mean spirited and does not seem to know all his facts. So, I am wondering if anyone takes this man seriously?


The man’s name is Dyall Paul Leewright he uses D. Paul Williams so no one knows who he truly is. He is a convicted pediphile convicted, convicted for fraud n theft, convicted out of North Carolina for not being on the sex registry! Convicted for assault with great bodily harm. He has many aliases he uses. He has scammed people out of thousands of dollars! Acts like he is an attorney but is nothing more than a con artist! Search Facebook


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

After the last and recent revelations about paul , I believe this guy is now hiding . I think paul knows the word is out there and his real name and face is being shared. He has written articles using his liquid courage filled keyboard to write untruths and now it’s come back to sack him.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Larry Keesler said:


> The man’s name is Dyall Paul Leewright he uses D. Paul Williams so no one knows who he truly is. He is a convicted pediphile convicted, convicted for fraud n theft, convicted out of North Carolina for not being on the sex registry! Convicted for assault with great bodily harm. He has many aliases he uses. He has scammed people out of thousands of dollars! Acts like he is an attorney but is nothing more than a con artist! Search Facebook


it doesn't change the fact that he did a lot of good for the industry and brought a lot of the BS to the table for conversation.
Your Ad Hominin attacks are seriously petty. not trying to get in a pissing match here...but what have you done FOR the industry and members of labor in the PPI???
Where were you when people like myself and Paul stuck our necks out to get chopped off??? Have you investigated Berghorst? How about AMS or FAS.
Look I'm not trying to pat myself on the back and most folks in this group know my track record and the fact I do not try to sugarcoat things. While I'm not a big fan of the man methods he does get results...

That said whomever is causing issues in the mans life by playing social justice warrior...you're ****ing with the relationship with his child...IMHO...that is like jumping into a rattlesnake pit and not expecting to get bit...

IN CLOSING...LET'S GET SPECIFIC...
#1 WHO DID HE SCAM OUT OF MONEY? 

#2 " Search Facebook" I MEAN NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE WITH THIS NEXT STATEMENT....Since last October I have done 3 podcasts on child trafficking highlighting how FaceBook and Twitter both facilitate in the human trafficking and facilitating of child trafficking...so you may want to think about how you assist promulgating these companies while using their sites. You want to bitch about PEDOPHILIA then stop using social media networks that assist the market.


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

Larry Keesler said:


> The man’s name is Dyall Paul Leewright he uses D. Paul Williams so no one knows who he truly is. He is a convicted pediphile convicted, convicted for fraud n theft, convicted out of North Carolina for not being on the sex registry! Convicted for assault with great bodily harm. He has many aliases he uses. He has scammed people out of thousands of dollars! Acts like he is an attorney but is nothing more than a con artist! Search Facebook



I knew something was not right about this guy when he was lying about how much it costs to run his WordPress website. Just like he tries to con people into paying him to set up a duns number. You can do it for youself for free.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I notice he hasn't posted in a while....however...
.....paying him to set up a duns number. You can do it for youself for free.....
This is true, navigate the maze to get the back end done... There are companies that actually charge 5-700 bucks for this service.
so to say he is scamming because you can set a DUNS account for free..he only jumped on a band wagon.
I have my own issues with the guy, this is not the place to air the dirty laundry.
Not sure how many of you have applied for a DUNS, do it and see how fast your in box fills with offers from companies wanting to assist with the back end.
That said.
No question he has a vendetta against the industry.
I forgot one part of the equation...
SAMS accounts; a DUNS Number is nothing without the SAMS. It is the SAMS account that is going to generate your revenue not the DUNS number that is for credit in the corporate world. The is the account that will assist with FEMA, direct accounts with HUD and any other government agency's work loads.
Which, IMHO is a far better investment in your company than investing into locks and a lawn mower.
The reality of this industry. You are working more than one discipline involved and the successful PPI service providers do not place all their eggs in one basket. You have a business license and insurance explore the private sector. 
We do assist with capability statements...
When we put our first one together we would go to local events and get a booth for 25-50 bucks...be surprised how many property owners that have numerous rentals need your services. you catch one new client at an event it more than pays for the booth fee.
The concept that you provide services that people hire 4-5 companies to complete...be surprised how one company providing services becomes extremely appealing.


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

Cleanupman said:


> I notice he hasn't posted in a while....however...
> .....paying him to set up a duns number. You can do it for youself for free.....
> This is true, navigate the maze to get the back end done... There are companies that actually charge 5-700 bucks for this service.
> so to say he is scamming because you can set a DUNS account for free..he only jumped on a band wagon.
> ...



I think it took me 10 minutes to set up my duns number. Then he sends out emails claiming it takes 150 a month to run his WordPress website. You can run a WordPress website for a year for that. 


He rants against NAMFS for not accomplishing anything in the industry but his IAFST has not accomplished anything either. With his people skills, it will never accomplish anything either. 

I can just tell by the spam he sends out that for the most part he is full of **** in my opinion.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

crender said:


> I think it took me 10 minutes to set up my duns number. Then he sends out emails claiming it takes 150 a month to run his WordPress website. You can run a WordPress website for a year for that.
> 
> 
> He rants against NAMFS for not accomplishing anything in the industry but his IAFST has not accomplished anything either. With his people skills, it will never accomplish anything either.
> ...


Do you have a SAMS account???


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Do you have a SAMS account???


PS...I have a DUNS account...it doesn't get me work


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

Cleanupman said:


> Do you have a SAMS account???


Yes I have DUNS and SAMS did both at the same time.


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

crender said:


> Yes I have DUNS and SAMS did both at the same time.



PS. I did both and cost me zero dollars. 

In my opinion, Paul Williams, or whatever his name is running a grift. He is no different than NAFMS. He is trying to con people into sending him donations so he can continue his personal vendetta. He uses big words to try to fool people into thinking he knows what he is talking about. Seen it from tons of people before. I know a con when I see one. Just my opinion if you want to throw money away sending this nut money go for it. It is a free country.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

crender said:


> PS. I did both and cost me zero dollars.
> 
> In my opinion, Paul Williams, or whatever his name is running a grift. He is no different than NAFMS. He is trying to con people into sending him donations so he can continue his personal vendetta. He uses big words to try to fool people into thinking he knows what he is talking about. Seen it from tons of people before. I know a con when I see one. Just my opinion if you want to throw money away sending this nut money go for it. It is a free country.


So you have all the correct NAICS attached to you SAMS account???
All I'm saying is there are companies out there that charge for the services...you didn't start receiving emails as soon as you set the SAMS account up??
Look I have my own issues with the guy...but to say he is conning folks for charging a fee for this ...there are others out there doing the same and they are expensive, I have no clue what his fees are...


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

Cleanupman said:


> So you have all the correct NAICS attached to you SAMS account???
> All I'm saying is there are companies out there that charge for the services...you didn't start receiving emails as soon as you set the SAMS account up??
> Look I have my own issues with the guy...but to say he is conning folks for charging a fee for this ...there are others out there doing the same and they are expensive, I have no clue what his fees are...




Yes, I have all the correct NACIS attached to my SAMS account. It was very simple. I did receive a few phone calls but it was for contracts that were way too big for my small company. 

I am not saying it is a con for just charging for DUNS and SAMS. It is all things put together. He spams contractors constantly asking for money to run his servers, It doesn't take that much money to run servers. He claims to be a hacker I know for a fact he can not hack anything. He claims to be former military intelligence. I have very serious doubts about that claim. 

In my experience, if someone tries to say they are something they most likely are not what they claim. If you have to tell someone you are something you are most likely full of it. If you truly are something everyone knows you are and you don't have to tell anyone. 

Lastly, his joke of a union has not accomplished one price increase ever to my knowledge.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

crender said:


> Yes, I have all the correct NACIS attached to my SAMS account. It was very simple. I did receive a few phone calls but it was for contracts that were way too big for my small company.
> 
> I am not saying it is a con for just charging for DUNS and SAMS. It is all things put together. He spams contractors constantly asking for money to run his servers, It doesn't take that much money to run servers. He claims to be a hacker I know for a fact he can not hack anything. He claims to be former military intelligence. I have very serious doubts about that claim.
> 
> ...


Union???? You talking about the IAFST thing??? 
My understanding from a guy out here...he flips properties for hedge fund people that he was connected with via IAFST...he has bever said anything about a Union.

This is just me..I moved away from the industry #I I sued FAS & AMS #2 we made a conscience decision not to carry a contract. Whether said contract (WO) was for 2 day or 30 days let alone 30+ days. When I decided to focus more on business and media we backed out all together. However, our last clients, we would invoice at 8AM by 1PM we had our fee deposited.
That is the difference between working the private sector and a pyramided industry. When we worked directly with FNMA our margins were 31-35% per invoice...with an NAMFS member our margins fell 20% or lower per WO...
One thing I have always done is work with SCORE and I have always suggested...highly recommend...contacting your local SCORE office ad participate in their conferences. They are some of the best business minds around.
I got involved as I saw my father use them. They helped me with Business Plan ( now I assist) they helped me with every chart analysis ( now I assist) Every Business 101 production I have made was one of their classes.
When Aladay Organic farms won it's first Small Farm Award at one of their success events. 
for the record...I still clean properties just not for NAMFS Members....
This is part of my next project that is under snow right now!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

Yes, I was referring to the IAFST thing. I thought he was selling it as a union but I could have misunderstood. Either way, I do not trust the guy. After telling him what I thought he was doing he went ape sh__t. 

I am doing commercial properties and work for a couple of NAMFS nationals. The pricing sucks but it keeps me busy when I have no commercial property work going on.


----------

